# Low Key Hillclimb #1 - Montebello



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

2012 Low-Key Hillclimbs

I think I'm doing it. Anybody else?

I just need to beat my 3 year old mark of 36:29.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't make Saturday unfortunately, and fast times on Montebello seem like a lifetime away. Maybe I can get some fitness back before the end of the series. Best of luck if you decide to ride! Note that they are doing sign-ups again this year, and it will fill up.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

See you there.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

francois said:


> 2012 Low-Key Hillclimbs
> 
> I think I'm doing it. Anybody else?
> 
> ...


36:29... dude, you fast! I'm really happy I finally got under 40 up that damn hill (37:56 on Strava). I started way in the back so my official time will probably be higher. First time at this event for me. It was fun, and there were tons of fast riders there. Next week: Quimby


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Strava didn't pick up my first 2 miles, but I stopped my watch at 33:14 at the top. The conditions were good. Quimby is tough!


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

YZ 343 said:


> Strava didn't pick up my first 2 miles, but I stopped my watch at 33:14 at the top. The conditions were good. Quimby is tough!


33:14... man... Congrats, well done! I still feel good about my under 40 effort.


----------

